# A few questions before purchase



## bertp (Sep 24, 2018)

I have never used a TIvo and I am considering buying a new Bolt 1tb and 1 mini

1) Do I really need to have wired Ethernet if I am NOT going to be transmitting 4k signals to the mini? or will my current home wifi network be sufficient for supporting transmission to 1 mini attached to a tv bought about 6 years ago?

2) I don't have cable yet but am planning on getting cable for Charter/Spectrum in the near future. Will there be any problems initially setting up the bolt for over the air and then later re-configuring to instead use cable when I get the cable installed?

3) Is it better to go ahead and purchase the all-in service plan? If I start month-to-month or yearly service plan, can I expect there may be a promotion where I may upgrade to the all-in service plan at a discount?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

1. Minis do not support wireless natively. Bolts do. You can use an adaptor. Look for discussions elsewhere. 

2. No, just rerun guided setup. You may have to adjust one passes afterwards. 

3. I have no opinion.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

1. Ethernet over your existing coax (Moca) is also an option and built in to both the Bolt and Mini. Wifi might work, but Mini's aren't very robust when glitches occur. 

2. I usually don't have to modify my one passes at all when switching from cable to OTA and back. Obviously OTA has fewer channels than cable, so one passes for cable only networks would never record.

3. I wouldn't count on a promo until much, much later. If you want to save money on All-In, get a Roamio OTA and a cable card bracket. This is far less expensive than Bolt plus All-In.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

1. TiVo only officially supports wired Ethernet or MoCA(coax) network connections for any boxes part of a whole home setup; however, many people have been able to get Powerline or Wi-Fi to work. YMMV, and don't expect help from TiVo on the DIY approach. Chances of success improve as more boxes are wired to the network.

2. If still Charter if/when the time comes, you'll likely also require a Tuning Adapter at the DVR location, in addition to a CableCARD, for Switched Digital Video (SDV).


----------



## bertp (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks for the helpful replies guys! What a great community you have here!


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

bertp said:


> 3) Is it better to go ahead and purchase the all-in service plan? If I start month-to-month or yearly service plan, can I expect there may be a promotion where I may upgrade to the all-in service plan at a discount?


I got my 1st Tivo (Bolt w/Lifetime) last year during the Black Friday deals.
So, if you can wait 2 months they _should_ have some deals again.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

bertp said:


> I have never used a TIvo and I am considering buying a new Bolt 1tb and 1 mini
> 
> 1) Do I really need to have wired Ethernet if I am NOT going to be transmitting 4k signals to the mini? or will my current home wifi network be sufficient for supporting transmission to 1 mini attached to a tv bought about 6 years ago?
> 
> ...


If you decide to go with the lifetime option, seriously check out Ebay as compared to buying directly from Tivo, many folks bought into the last upgrade deal just to resell the Bolts they got. Many of these are on Ebay now and you should be able to save $100-200 over Tivos retail prices. Also even the non-VOX Bolts can be upgraded to the latest Hydra interface with the addition of a VOX remote. Also, you may just decide to keep the old interface, the likes/dislikes for the new Hydra interface are about 50/50.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

September +/- is about when Tivo introduces either new hardware or new software. Unlikely that a faster processor is needed, but a new format for the box would be very welcome. Black Friday / Cyber Monday deals are two months away -- not a lot of waiting.

Have you asked friends/relatives/coworkers if they have a Tivo they are not using?


----------



## bertp (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks again everyone for the help and suggestions; I am considering mdave's suggestion of buying an ALL-IN enabled Roameo OTA and then performing the cable bracket mod to hopefully save a little money.

My brother is the only person I know that has a Tivo system . I am thinking that since he is in the same city and rents a cable card from the same company that I will be using, that I might be able to perform the mod, take it to his house to test my modded Roameo OTA with his cable card before calling the cable company to install my cable tv. Is this type of test technically feasible or is there some issue that would make performing such a test difficult or unwise?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TiVo currently has refurb. Roamio OTAs available at its website; that model can be harder to find.* Note that with the Bolt OTA coming out tomorrow ($250, plus $250 for All-In or $7/mth or $70/yr for a subscription), the Roamio OTA is being retired--if that is what you want, you may want to consider it now--who knows what and if anything will be available later. Although Nov./Dec. TiVo sales always can be tempting and attractive.

* A word about TiVo refurbs.: I purchased a Roamio OTA refurb. earlier and it has been fine, as the majority of people have reported here with their own refurbs.--mine seemed to be brand new/never used.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bertp said:


> Thanks again everyone for the help and suggestions; I am considering mdave's suggestion of buying an ALL-IN enabled Roameo OTA and then performing the cable bracket mod to hopefully save a little money.
> My brother is the only person I know that has a Tivo system . I am thinking that since he is in the same city and rents a cable card from the same company that I will be using, that I might be able to perform the mod, take it to his house to test my modded Roameo OTA with his cable card before calling the cable company to install my cable tv. Is this type of test technically feasible or is there some issue that would make performing such a test difficult or unwise?


It's highly probable that the card will work in your Roamio. Depending on your cable company, premium channels may/may not work. Same city is a bit general. Same zipcode would be better. Same cable company office would be better. Worst case is channels don't match the guide.

Adding the cable card bracket is easy. Don't do it on a shag rug. The screws are really small.

BF may have some good sales. Only two months to go.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

bertp said:


> My brother is the only person I know that has a Tivo system . I am thinking that since he is in the same city and rents a cable card from the same company that I will be using, that I might be able to perform the mod, take it to his house to test my modded Roameo OTA with his cable card before calling the cable company to install my cable tv. Is this type of test technically feasible or is there some issue that would make performing such a test difficult or unwise?


I'd recommend just having your brother grab an extra CableCARD from his provider for your testing. Using his current CableCARD will complicate your testing, and perhaps his setup post-testing.

Much easier to just rent the needed CableCARD for just the test window.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

What is the failure rate of the Bolt? I was talking to a friend who owns an AV store. All of the Bolts they have sold to customers have broken. They ended up throwing out seven others they had in inventory as the warranties were over. Their distributor won't even take them back.

That's concerning. I have wanted to go back to Tivo but now I'm very hesitant.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Mike20878 said:


> What is the failure rate of the Bolt? I was talking to a friend who owns an AV store. All of the Bolts they have sold to customers have broken. They ended up throwing out seven others they had in inventory as the warranties were over. Their distributor won't even take them back.
> 
> That's concerning. I have wanted to go back to Tivo but now I'm very hesitant.


Warranty does not start when purchased by an AV store. It starts when purchased by a customer.
If he was really a friend he would have given you a free bolt.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

Tony_T said:


> Warranty does not start when purchased by an AV store. It starts when purchased by a customer.
> If he was really a friend he would have given you a free bolt.


Now that I think about it, he probably meant units he took back and couldn't return.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Well, if you're concerned about Bolt failure, then I suggest not getting a lifetime subscription. With a monthly or yearly subscription you get continual care, which gets you a replacement (refurbrished) Bolt for $49.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Mike20878 said:


> What is the failure rate of the Bolt? I was talking to a friend who owns an AV store. All of the Bolts they have sold to customers have broken. They ended up throwing out seven others they had in inventory as the warranties were over. Their distributor won't even take them back.
> 
> That's concerning. I have wanted to go back to Tivo but now I'm very hesitant.


I stopped recommending Tivos a while back, mainly as a result of basically minor glitches that seemed to come after the Rovi buy out. But the other main reason is that I am a bit of a techie and I am willing and able to fight to get things like cable cards up and working and know how to pretty quickly troubleshoot other issues. I don't think that most consumers really qualify as techie types these days, for one thing most techies know that you will never ever get anywhere near accurate failure rate statistics for any electronic device especially from the manufacturer. Second, because a typical consumer brings back any device does not mean that the device is actually defective and anyone who owns an AV store probably would know that...wouldn't they. Another thing, it is bizarre that again, an owner of an AV store would take a sizable batch of new unopened Bolts and throw them in the trash because of warranty issues, that should never be a concern for at legitimate retailer, simply unbelievable.
You sound like a good candidate for the local cable company boxes to me.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

Mike20878 said:


> What is the failure rate of the Bolt? I was talking to a friend who owns an AV store. All of the Bolts they have sold to customers have broken. They ended up throwing out seven others they had in inventory as the warranties were over. Their distributor won't even take them back.
> 
> That's concerning. I have wanted to go back to Tivo but now I'm very hesitant.


We got our OTA Bolt when it was released. I upgraded it to 2Tb harddrive the day it arrived and it has been running for 3 years now without any issues. I'd be curious to find out exactly what broke on that many Bolts.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Not very statistical, but I searched for titles containing "flashing". For Roamio I found 17 since 2013. For Bolt I found 10 since 2016. Bolts also seem to not like power failures. Or maybe more Roamio users have a UPS. I do.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> With a monthly or yearly subscription you get continual care, which gets you a replacement (refurbrished) Bolt for $49.


It may be worthwhile to double-check the terms, now, after the release of the BOLT OTA, given its steeply discounted service subscription plans. I wouldn't be surprised to see a change.


----------

